# Need advice on how to handle a difficult doctor in Ontario Canada.



## cowell (Aug 6, 2010)

This is in reference to my wife. She had brain cancer. Underwent surgury, radiation, and chemo. She is trying to get her Med card. We live in Ontario, Canada.
We talked to her Dr a few months ago and brought the paperwork in for him to fill out. He said he had never prescribed it before and wanted to do some research before he did. In the meantime, he DID prescribe cassemet..(not sure on spelling.. but it's a MJ pill basically).
We have waited a few months to hear back so we called him today. 
His assistant or whatever calls back within 20 minutes and tells us the "dr. refuses to fill out the paperwork", and said he referred her to her family doctor. 

Is this right?

I know that all we have to do is take the forms down to the notary office and show my wife's cancer records and have the paperwork sworn.. but is that the best route? Or should we go to her family doctor?

Just want a little direction as this is pretty important for us to get working on. I have pretty much shut down my grows until we can get legal... I still have a bunch in veg, and taking clones.. but no flower room.. and supply is running low.

I am likely going to have to fire back up illegally again waiting for the paperwork (6-8 months I'm hearing now).. Do they do an inspection? like before you grow.. like check permits or inspect wiring? I likely am going to have a ton of ?'s - if someone who has their card in Ontario can PM me and maybe help answer some specific questions, I would really appreciate the help.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## rocpilefsj (Aug 10, 2010)

I am also very interested in this as well Cowell. It seems we are still years behind the states when it comes to this. I inquired into this and was made to feel like a criminal by the doctors in my backwards redneck town in western canada. Please keep me/us posted as to what happens. Wishing you and your wife the best!


----------



## MedicineDan! (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi Cowell.

Please contact me at [email protected].
I can help you.

Cheers


----------



## BINKS (Aug 18, 2010)

Cowell... go see the family doctor.

A specialist signature is not required for Category 1 patients such as those with MS like me or with cancer like your wife. A family doctor does have the ability. You do need a specialist to sign for Category 2 patients.

If your family doctor refuses, then you do have other means to choose from.


----------

